# Subwoofer Mod For 312Bh With Pic



## cwb440 (Mar 3, 2013)

This is Sound Ordinance brand bought through Crutchfield and fits PERFECTLY! Matches the curve from the base of the bed to the door frame and everything. It is 100watt self powered with an 8" sub and sounds great! Especially for the money, only $130


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks good. How did you hook it to the stock stereo?


----------



## cwb440 (Mar 3, 2013)

Kevin K said:


> Looks good. How did you hook it to the stock stereo?


After removing the stock stereo, the 12v supply and ground wires were on the back. Then connected the left and right RCA cables to the ones going to the TV (Which didn't affect the TV at all). There was no signal wire (To turn the sub on automatically) So I wired it to a switch from the 12v supply on the back of the sub and will need to be manually turned on to operate the sub which I figured would be a plus since I might not want the sub just to watch the morning news


----------

